
Black Friday is dying - sharjeelsayed
https://www.fastcompany.com/40496309/black-friday-is-dying
======
avs733
>A full 81% of us feel stress surrounding the notion of Black Friday, and 45%
of us believe it is the most stressful time of the year.

That is just an insane statistic that jumped out at me. Is this what peak
consumerism looks like?

